# Scherzo from Concerto for String Orchestra



## xtet

A video based on the paintings of Mimi Dolnick and the Concerto for String Orchestra (2nd movement) from 1994 by Doug Lofstrom. Performed by Symphony of the Shores, conducted by Steven Zike.


----------

